# Unreal Tournament 3 speichert nichtS



## Katastrophal (29. Juni 2011)

Hey,
ich hoffe ich bin hier mit meinem Problem richtig, ist mein erster Beitrag hier 
Vor 2 Tagen hab ich mir im von der SpielePyramide im Supermarkt Unreal Tournament 3 gekauft und daheim gleich installiert. Danach das Spiel gestartet, alles befolgt - CD-Key eingeben, Registrierung und Anmeldung - , Grafikeinstellungen hochgeschraubt (Far Cry 2 zB läuft alles auch brilliant, das dürfte kein Problem sein) und ein wenig Kampagne gespielt. Später hab ich das Spiel ausgemacht und nach einer Weile wieder gestartet. Doch dann wurde ich wieder nach dem CD-Schlüssel gefragt, musste mich erneut anmelden und dann sah ich, dass weder Kampagne noch die Einstellungen gespeichert wurden.
Hab auch schon im Internet nach ähnlichen Problemen gesucht, doch die meisten haben das Problem entweder durch den 2.1 Patch gelöst und die restlichen hatten Probleme mit irgendwelchen Cracks. Ich hab mir dann auf Chip den neusten Patch runtergeladen, doch hilft alles nicht  
Könnt ihr mir vielleicht weiterhelfen, wäre prima


----------



## Vordack (29. Juni 2011)

Fixes for Unreal Tournament 3 Errors, Problems, Bugs and Crashes | Gaming News Link

Problem #8 Unreal Tournament 3 Configs dont get saved / UT3 settings and cd-key not saved / cd-key problem
Solution A : Make sure that the MY DOCUMENTS or and UT3 folder is not set as read-only (as posted by VoodooMaster)
Solution B : It seems that you have to create a profile in order to save player settings and campaign progress. Just leaving the user name and password fields empty and choosing “Play offline” doesn’t work. (as posted by Reaping-ant)
Solution C : The problem is not only the path to the “My Documents” folder but how windows reads the folder. Creating a fake one means windows doesnt see it as “My Documents”, and simply a folder caled “My Documents”. For those who have moved their “My Documents” folder, point it back at the fake folder you created, and the install will then make the files in the appropriate location. HOWEVER:
If you move the My Documents folder back to where it was before the whole thing goes kaput. (As postd by EG|DJANGO)
Solution D : if you have the “my games/unreal tournament 3 demo” in “my documents” i made a copy and named it “unreal tournament 3″, put it in the same location (my games\..) and then started the game. clicked yes to remake the ini’s, entered my info and it seemed to have saved it. (As posted by Beckizzle)
Solution E : Adding “-nohomedir” to the VERY end of my desktop icon seems to have fixed my CD-Key and Settings not being saved issue. So here is what I did: (as posted by Clark Kent)
“C:\Program Files\Unreal Tournament 3\Binaries\UT3.exe” -nohomedir


----------



## Katastrophal (29. Juni 2011)

Danke, ich werd mich daran versuchen, aber das scheint mir allen noch komplex..


----------



## Vordack (11. Juli 2011)

Katastrophal schrieb:


> Danke, ich werd mich daran versuchen, aber das scheint mir allen noch komplex..


 
Was soll daran komlpex sein? Wenn Du etwas nicht verstehst dann poste bitte ne konkrete Frage.

Gruß,

edit: bei mir hat auch der Trick geholfen:



> "[UT3-Pfad]\UT3.exe" -homedir="[Eigene Dateien]\My Games\Unreal Tournament 3"
> 
> Bei mir schaut's dann in der Verknüpfung so aus:
> 
> "S:\Unreal\Tournament III\Binaries\UT3.exe" -homedir="E:\My Games\Unreal Tournament 3"


----------



## Katastrophal (11. Juli 2011)

Danke für die Mühe , aber ich hab gerade etwas ausprobiert. Mir fehlte im vorhinein der SaveOrdner also D:\My Games\Unreal Tournament 3\UTGame\SaveData und ich dachte halt immer, der wird den schon erstellen, weil ja normalerweise jedes Spiel automatisch einen erstellt. Aber jetzt hab ich den Pfad einfach manuell erstellt und es klappt. Trotzdem danke nochmal .


----------

